
A bet against Supersymmetry may soon pay out - feelthepain
http://www.economist.com/news/science-and-technology/21709946-supersymmetry-beautiful-idea-there-still-no-evidence-support-it
======
PaulHoule
I wouldn't call Supersymmetry beautiful.

In the context of string theory it is beautiful and pretty simple.

When you bolt it onto a particle theory it is a godawful mess.

